# Timur's UBS-ROM, b0bd's Radio app and Volume control?



## -=Jeff=- (Jan 31, 2014)

I am in the midst of installing my nexus 7 in my car.. It has Timur's USB-ROM on it and I have tested most everything out on the bench.

I have a Directed DMHD1000 tuner and I am using b0bd's radio app for it.

I am using a Behringer UCA 202 USB DAC for audio

one thing I noticed is that the Nexus cannot control the volume for the tuner. I read b0bd's thread with his install but there is never an mention anywhere on how he controls the volume.

is the Nexus able to control the volume on the tuner? or do I need some sort of external volume control?

Otherwise the install is going well, I am looking for forward to getting everything in the car


----------



## Chupa (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

Could you please describe the usage of DMHD1000 tuner in your installation? Does it allow to receive FM radio on the Nexus itself or it needs a separate stereo to function? How did you connect the tuner to the tablet?

I've planned to use DVB-T tuner connected by USB for SDR radio but I wonder if this solution provides better quality.

Thanks.


----------



## -=Jeff=- (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure,

the plan for install ( still in process) is as follows for the tuner. The DMHD1000 is an AM/FM/HD tuner on its own, but if you replace the controller with a cable purchased from MJS that is used in the carputer world along with b0bd's Radio App then you can tune to AM/FM/HD. The limitation I have seen and was looking for more information on was I have implemented it just like b0bd has, I have the RCA line level out of the HD tuner, feeding into the line input of my Behringer UCA 202. I have to also have the monitor switch on on the UCA202 to get audio out to my amplifiers, but I thought at first the Nexus would be able to control the volume output of the UCA202, which it does if the source is internal to the tablet. in this case the audio source is external to the tablet, but the stations are controlled by the tablet. I have found with this set up on my bench I cannot control volume of the tuner output from the tablet controls. so I was trying to find out if anyone else is using this set-up and is seeing the same thing I am. I have tried to contact b)bd through this forum, but I have not heard a response.

The other thing that would be nice is to understand his app and see if more presets can be added, I also find on setting a preset the app will crash, when I start the app again, the station preset is there and it works fine, but it does crash on preset save.

I am also looking into the DVB-t as well and having both in the car (potentially) as the HD tuner has an antenna pass-thru, but I really need to start installing it in the car (if it ever warms up by me)..


----------

